
Manning's 'OCA Java SE 8 Programmer I Cert' book – 50% off using code mlgupta3 - malagupta
http://www.manning.com/gupta3
======
malagupta
This book has been released in its early access edition. Manning's Early
Access Version, or MEAP, enables you to access a book chapter-by-chapter while
it's being written and you get the final eBook as soon as it's finished.

Are you a new Java programmer, or planning to switch to Java? Have you been
thinking about earning your first professional certification in Java?

1) Oracle is offering 20% discount on all its Java certifications (use code
Java20-valid until 31 Dec, 2015) to book your exam with Pearsonvue.com.

2) Manning Publications is offering 50% discount on 'OCA Java SE 8 Programmer
I Certification' (use code mlgupta3), valid at www.manning.com/gupta3.

To prepare for this certification, you should understand Java and the exam
itself. You need a structured approach to prepare for this exam.

This book includes a lot of hands-on code so that you get a hang of the exam
topics. I've used a lot of images in this book. Visual representation of
concepts will help you to understand the concepts better. The images also help
you to retain the Java concepts, which is very important when you write the
exam. I've also used a lot of analogies, to make it simpler for you to relate
Java concepts to real world situations. Again, this helps in better
understanding of Java concepts and recall when you write your exam.

I have created 'Twist in the Tale' exercises for all chapters in this book.
These exercises use a modified version of existing code in a chapter and then
they encourage you to determine implications of the modified code. As you
know, small changes to code can make a big difference to its output. These
exercises will help you to read all code in the exam very carefully.

During the MEAP (and later too), I'll answer questions related to this book,
posted at Author's Forum, hosted at Manning's website. Please post your
queries, comments and feedback. They are important to me.

Thanks.

With much respect, Mala

